# 13/7 AND 14/7 SPRING SALE



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

IVE GOT CLOSE TO 30K IN WHEELS NOW...AND WHERE GIVEN THEM AWAY..........SHIPPIN DEPENDS ON WHERE YOUR AT...HOMEBOYZ SINCE 2002 ON LAYITLOW GIVEN YOU 100%............................


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THIS ONE RIGTH WHERE ITS AT GARY,THANKS


----------



## Cutlass8Supreme2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey homeboyz I got $270 in my hands right now can you hook me up with a set of chrome 100 spoke 13x7 deep dish for what I have Get back to me as soon as possible please.


----------



## Rrab_Mac (Aug 4, 2004)

Yo Homeboyz do you have chrome 14/7 rev with gold nipples and hub with gold diamond shaped knockoff? if so, how much shipped to V1X 7R2 Kelowna, BC, Canada?


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

14x7 shipped to Ga........price please :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

What all comes with the rims?


----------



## BigNate3rd (Feb 21, 2005)

14 x 7 Reverse, 2 wing spinner w/ white emblem. Shipped to New Orleans, LA 
Price Please :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNate3rd_@Apr 23 2006, 04:24 PM~5298744
> *14 x 7 Reverse, 2 wing spinner w/ white emblem. Shipped to New Orleans, LA
> Price Please  :biggrin:
> *


325


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rrab_Mac_@Apr 23 2006, 01:25 PM~5297621
> *Yo Homeboyz do you have chrome 14/7 rev with gold nipples and hub with gold diamond shaped knockoff? if so, how much shipped to V1X 7R2 Kelowna, BC, Canada?
> *


ill pm you


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

how much for some 14x7 with diamond cut knock offs and no adaptors shiped to 93635?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loner_@Apr 24 2006, 10:39 AM~5303395
> *how much for some 14x7 with diamond cut knock offs and no adaptors shiped to 93635?
> *


295


----------



## Cutlass8Supreme2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey Keith how much for a set of 13x7 chrome reverse 100 spoke wire wheels shipped to 51501?


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

What kind of wheels, mcleans?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cutlass8Supreme2_@Apr 24 2006, 11:21 AM~5303652
> *Hey Keith how much for a set of 13x7 chrome reverse 100 spoke wire wheels shipped to 51501?
> *


315


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

13/7 100 spoke all chromw diamond bullet spinner shipped to 27045


----------



## Cutlass8Supreme2 (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 24 2006, 03:20 PM~5305094
> *315
> *


Ok can you hold me a set and I will send out the money order on Friday fursure!!!!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

whats for 265?


----------



## NativeRider (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey sum 14x7's rev diamond knockoff's shipped to 85208?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 25 2006, 06:40 PM~5313389
> *whats for 265?
> *


SO CAL.........


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Keith, how bout a set shipped to 78664


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

need a quote on 13x7 shipped to 48161

and a quote on some 14x7 shipped to 48161


----------



## seventy5_caprice (Jan 25, 2006)

hey keith how much for 14X7 shipped to 94544 or 95367? with all accessories right ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

can i pick them up.how much to pick them up.13's


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Apr 23 2006, 05:08 PM~5297939
> *14x7 shipped to Ga........price please  :biggrin:
> *


u skipped over this [email protected]!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2006, 09:16 AM~5324580
> *can i pick them up.how much to pick them up.13's
> *


call me........909-6099813


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Apr 27 2006, 09:40 AM~5324667
> *u skipped over this [email protected]!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


325 shippped


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@Apr 27 2006, 09:11 AM~5324542
> *hey keith how much for 14X7 shipped to 94544 or 95367? with all accessories right ?
> *


290 shipped,with everything


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 27 2006, 06:59 AM~5323147
> *Keith, how bout a set shipped to 78664
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Keith, how much for a set of 14's std, for a fwd shipped to 54401?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@Apr 27 2006, 12:46 PM~5326320
> *Hey Keith, how much for a set of 14's std, for a fwd shipped to 54401?
> *


315 FOR YOU ,,,,I GOT A SET OF 14/7 FWD 380 FOR YOU SHIPPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

IVE GOT 14/7 FWD JUSY ONE SET 390 SHIPPPIED PROMBLEN CHILD


----------



## dougiefresh65 (May 25, 2005)

im lookin for 13x7 all crome and also 13x7 crome with gold knock offs and gold nipples(not shur what i want yet) let me know prices for each picked up and also shipped to santa barbara ca 93110 thanks man


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 27 2006, 01:44 PM~5326308
> *:dunno:
> *



im not trying to jack this thread...but i sent u a pm.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 27 2006, 12:44 PM~5326308
> *:dunno:
> *


315 SHIPPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dougiefresh65_@Apr 27 2006, 07:41 PM~5328968
> *im lookin for 13x7 all crome and also 13x7 crome with gold knock offs and gold nipples(not shur what i want yet)  let me know prices for each picked up and also shipped to santa barbara ca 93110 thanks man
> *


WITH GOLD KOFFS 325 SHIPPPED............400 SHIPPPED ...40 LESS FOR NO SHIPPPEN


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dougiefresh65_@Apr 27 2006, 07:41 PM~5328968
> *im lookin for 13x7 all crome and also 13x7 crome with gold knock offs and gold nipples(not shur what i want yet)  let me know prices for each picked up and also shipped to santa barbara ca 93110 thanks man
> *


ALL CHROME 285 SHIPPPED.....WITH GOLD KOFFS ADD 40.00 ADD GOLD NIPPLES 90....OK THERES 40 DIFF ON YOU PICKIN THEM UP OK 909 -6099813


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

13X7 DEEP DISH CHROME WITH EVERYTHING...98198 SEATTLE :biggrin:


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

13 x 7 all chrome, glod nips and hub, with diamond knockoffs shipped to 99216? do you have them wheels as described in stock also? and do you got the hookup on tires as well?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Apr 28 2006, 12:14 AM~5330169
> *13X7 DEEP DISH CHROME WITH  EVERYTHING...98198 SEATTLE :biggrin:
> *


310 shippped


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

can i get a price on some 17's std all chrome with a spinning kit shipped to 40217


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

how much for 5 -14x7 rev,,78626


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 2 2006, 08:13 AM~5356120
> *how much for 5 -14x7 rev,,78626
> *


420 SHIPPPIED


----------



## kirk kills (May 2, 2006)

14x7 chrome OG shipped to virginia beach, va.. how much?


----------



## froskillz (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey, could I get a quote for 14" all chrome standards to V8X 5L3 B.C. Canada?


----------



## kirk kills (May 2, 2006)

i want mine deep dish


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

WHAT CITY ARE YOU IN... I NEED SOME 14'S THAT WOULD FIT A 94 FLEETWOOD. I'VE TRIED 14X6 IN THE BACK AND THEY RUB?? WHAT DO YOU HAVE :thumbsup:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

hey keith how much for a set of 14x7 powdercoated????


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warning_@May 3 2006, 04:22 PM~5364842
> *hey keith how much for a set of 14x7 powdercoated????
> *


475-500 depeps on the color


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

i want some for 14 by 7 gold 100 spokes shiped 2 phoenix


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 27 2006, 01:31 PM~5326694
> *
> *


how much for this shipped to phoenix


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@May 4 2006, 02:11 PM~5370211
> *i want some for 14 by 7 gold 100 spokes shiped 2 phoenix
> *


i got some 14/7 rev gold centers with chrome koffs 450 shipped to phx


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 4 2006, 11:38 PM~5373243
> *i  got  some  14/7  rev  gold centers with  chrome koffs 450  shipped to phx
> 
> *


sold homie pm sent


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

5 - 13x7' all chrome with 2 bar zenith style k/o's shipped to 32822?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

Do they come with adapters,knock offs,hammer or just the rims?
How much for a set of 13 7's to 97045


----------



## froskillz (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by froskillz_@May 3 2006, 03:00 PM~5364144
> *Hey, could I get a quote for 14" all chrome standards to V8X 5L3 B.C. Canada?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 4 2006, 01:12 PM~5369508
> *475-500  depeps  on the  color
> *


charcoal grey.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by froskillz_@May 6 2006, 11:26 AM~5381171
> *:dunno:
> *


375


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warning_@May 6 2006, 07:28 PM~5382641
> *charcoal grey.
> *


475.00


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

how much for 4 13x7 all chrome?shipped to 92234..or also if u can do baby blue nipples and baby blue center wit a hexagon knock off?? shipped to same zip code 92234??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93CaDiWoOd_@May 8 2006, 12:16 AM~5388821
> *how much for 4 13x7 all chrome?shipped to 92234. ......***********.......285 shippped................or also if u can do baby blue nipples and baby blue center wit a hexagon knock off?? *************************************************500...........shipped to same zip code 92234??
> *


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

can i get a price on some all chrome 13 std.shipped to 40217


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Like these... for a 67 Impala. 14 X 7 shipped to 76903. Price?


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

how much for a set of all chrome 14x7 to 31907?


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

What about 13x7 reverse, 2 prong knockoff with adapters and tool shipped to spanaway, WA 98387 

Spinners like these


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leescotty2001_@May 9 2006, 11:16 PM~5400758
> *What about 13x7 reverse, 2 prong knockoff with adapters and tool shipped to spanaway, WA 98387
> 
> Spinners like these
> ...


320 SHIPPPED


----------



## Dropit (Mar 8, 2003)

13 x 7 Reverse, 2 wing spinner w/ white emblem. Shipped to 02861


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dropit_@May 11 2006, 06:59 AM~5408265
> *13 x 7 Reverse, 2 wing spinner w/ white emblem. Shipped to 02861
> *


ILL PM YOU


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

How much for 13x7 chrome outter rim,spokes,black nips and hub shipped to 78660


----------



## mercboi (May 16, 2006)

do you ship international?

How much for a set of 14x7 shipped?


----------



## mercboi (May 16, 2006)

to australia


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

13*7 chrome rim blue nipples every other spoke blue and hub blue, chrome spinners ship 95380


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

13x7 hok shimerin nove orange spokes shipped to 40229


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

14x7 reverse chrome and gold nipples and hub two bar spinner shipped to 48906 holla back p.m. me very interested :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@May 18 2006, 05:13 PM~5453658
> *13x7 hok shimerin nove orange spokes shipped to 40219
> *


this looks like it would match


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

hell yeah...how much to 40229


----------



## Laredo13 (May 17, 2006)

How much for 13x7 all chrome or with white wires deep shipped to 28532


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leescotty2001_@May 10 2006, 12:16 AM~5400758
> *What about 13x7 reverse, 2 prong knockoff with adapters and tool shipped to spanaway, WA 98387
> 
> Spinners like these
> ...



Got this in a 15 shipped to Denver 80241??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

YES SIR


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

How much? For a 66 Impala..what size 15x8??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@May 19 2006, 01:05 PM~5458507
> *How much? For a 66 Impala..what size 15x8??
> *


14/7


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

pm send to everyone


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 18 2006, 08:53 PM~5453903
> *14x7 reverse chrome and gold nipples and hub  two bar spinner shipped to 48906 holla back p.m. me very interested :biggrin:
> *


 i'll be in touch thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

How much for 13x7 candy red(anodized) nipples & hub, rest all chrome w/2prong spinner to 27616. Whats the time frame also. Thx


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

13x7 hok shimerin nove orange spokes shipped to 40229


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 21 2006, 08:23 AM~5467033
> *How much for 13x7 candy red(anodized) nipples & hub, rest all chrome w/2prong spinner to 27616. Whats the time frame also. Thx
> *


pm send


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@May 21 2006, 10:27 AM~5467471
> *13x7 hok shimerin nove orange spokes shipped to 40229
> *


ill shot you a pm................whats skimerin orange


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

its a line of house of kolors....shimerin nova orange.....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

IM NOT SURE ON THAT COLOR ILL NEED A MATCH, FOR THIS OK KEITH


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

`i need 4 13x7 ac and 4 14x7 ac with two bar spinners shipped to 40215


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@May 22 2006, 11:08 PM~5478331
> *`i need 4 13x7 ac and 4 14x7 ac with two bar spinners shipped to 40215
> *


YOU GOT A PM


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

Sup Homeboyz I need a set of 14x7 chrome wires to fit my 80 Caddy deville. Would u recommend the 14x7 or should I go with the 13x7? just lookin for an opinion and pricing. located in Phoenix AZ 85042
thanks..


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

how about a price on 4 13x7 all chrome no adapters no spinnes just wheels 44203


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@May 23 2006, 09:16 AM~5480040
> *how about a price on 4 13x7 all chrome no adapters no spinnes just wheels 44203
> *


280


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

keith how much for a set of chrome 13x7 shipped to 85222


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 24 2006, 11:58 AM~5487748
> *keith how much for a set of chrome 13x7 shipped to 85222
> *


PM SEND


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 24 2006, 09:28 PM~5490832
> *PM  SEND
> *



looking for some Twankies with black hubs all chrome going to 75044 , 5 on 5 boly pattern


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

how much for a set of 13 x 7 reverse all chrome shipped to l9h 1e3 ontario canada


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Homie,

I need 2 13x7 reverse and 2 13x7.5 (i think)for a 54 chevy bel air. Shipped to 79924. Let me know how much I can get these for. All Chrome.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

4 -13x7 chrome shipped to 78214. thanks uffin:


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

how much for 14x7, chrome, gold nipples, 2 prong knockoff. shipped to 43906?


----------



## big_J (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you have 14/7 gold plated spokes and nipples? If so how much is it to be shipped at 90047 L.A California?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big_J_@May 26 2006, 05:04 PM~5502490
> *Do you have 14/7 gold plated spokes and nipples? If so how much is it to be shipped at 90047 L.A California?
> *


call me ill hook up a good deal......


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

keith how much shipped to 85222 also with gold nipples


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@May 27 2006, 03:26 PM~5506514
> *keith how much shipped to 85222 also with gold nipples
> *


what size??


----------



## bigabe (Mar 5, 2006)

do u have a link to see powder coated colors & anodized colors?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

How much for black spoke 13's to 76110


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@May 29 2006, 08:39 PM~5516984
> *How much for black spoke 13's to 76110
> *


485 shippped


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

i need some 13's all chrome shipped to Mn 55433 get at me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

4 to be exact with white walls


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

my friend wants to know whats the price on some all chrome 14x7 and 14x6 shipped to 40217


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@May 27 2006, 03:26 PM~5506514
> *keith how much shipped to 85222 also with gold nipples
> *


my bad i need them in 13's


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*how much for 4 chrome 14x7's to zip code 33870 for a lil homie's 1st car?*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@May 31 2006, 11:57 PM~5530877
> *how much for 4 chrome 14x7's to zip code 33870 for a lil homie's 1st car?
> *


pm send


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

Need a price on some 14x6 reverse with gold spokes shipping to 60446. uffin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 1 2006, 03:43 AM~5530989
> *pm  send
> *


*I never recieved a pm :0  *


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@May 31 2006, 11:57 PM~5530877
> *how much for 4 chrome 14x7's to zip code 33870 for a lil homie's 1st car?
> *


320 SHIPPPED, WITH A FREE DVD


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Homie,

I need 2 13x7 reverse and 2 13x7.5 (i think)for a 54 chevy bel air. Shipped to 79924. Let me know how much I can get these for. All Chrome.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 1 2006, 06:52 PM~5535500
> *Homie,
> 
> I need 2 13x7 reverse and 2 13x7.5 (i think)for a 54 chevy bel air. Shipped to 79924. Let me know how much I can get these for. All Chrome.
> *


PM SEND


----------



## leprakon (Jun 2, 2006)

i need some fwd 14's for my 94 thunderbird how much
for some chrome ones delivered to los angeles ca.?


----------



## leprakon (Jun 2, 2006)

oh yeah...and what size 14's would you professionally recommend
so my wheels dont stick out and look all retarded???


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 27 2006, 04:59 AM~5323147
> *Keith, how bout a set shipped to 78664
> *


what about white or blue powder/painted spokes? 13x7 rev w/ 2 way ko


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jun 6 2006, 07:42 PM~5564439
> *what about white or blue powder/painted spokes? 13x7 rev w/ 2 way ko
> *


460 SHIPPPED


----------



## cutlass87 (Jun 10, 2006)

how much for 13x7 black spokes an gold nipples an a gold lip. sent to 67213


----------



## 86elky (Feb 10, 2006)

15x7 rev., white walls, shipped to 62269, all chrome.


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Mines an easy one, price on 13x7 100 spoke all chrome rev. with adapters and whatever ko shipped to 43611*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@Jun 12 2006, 05:46 PM~5596669
> *Mines an easy one, price on 13x7 100 spoke all chrome rev. with adapters and whatever ko shipped to 43611
> *


*310*


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Im looking for some 13x7 reverse Zenith w/ green dish-spokes-hub & chrome nipples. I dont need adapters & my zip is 91910 San diego Ca. I want the forest green ones w/ mini flakes. They should match my paint pretty close. Thanks...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 13 2006, 08:08 AM~5599750
> *Im looking for some 13x7 reverse Zenith w/ green dish-spokes-hub & chrome nipples. I dont need adapters & my zip is 91910 San diego Ca. Do you have pics of the different colors you carry? Id like the rim to match as close as possible to my paint...
> 
> 
> ...


 real zenith


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Id like the forest green rims w/ mini flakes. All spokes green.


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

can i get a price on some all chrome 14x6 shipped to 40217


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

how much for some 14x7's shipped to 84770 with a free west coast geez DVD? :biggrin:


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

hey keith homie are you doing tires yet? i'd rather buy the whole set with tires from you than looking some where else. 14x7 all chrome with tires.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Jun 18 2006, 01:11 PM~5627482
> *how much for some 14x7's shipped to 84770 with a free west coast geez DVD? :biggrin:
> *


540 SHIPPPED WITH THAT NEW SPANKEY LOCO DVD/CD


----------



## 4-thehaters (Jun 20, 2006)

how much for 14x7 rev. shiped to FL 33033


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 20 2006, 12:11 AM~5636759
> *540  SHIPPPED  WITH THAT  NEW  SPANKEY LOCO DVD/CD
> *




540 with tires right? 175's?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Jun 20 2006, 08:16 PM~5642174
> *540 with tires right? 175's?
> *


yes sir


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

14x7 rev.how much?can i pick them up?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

How about twisted spokes? looking for Center Gold Twisted spoke 14x7 
Qty of 5 if cant just 4. Miami Florida 33012


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 21 2006, 03:22 PM~5646655
> *How about twisted spokes? looking for Center Gold Twisted spoke 14x7
> Qty of 5 if cant just 4. Miami Florida 33012
> *


SORRY NO TWISTED SPOKES,


----------



## New2theGame (Sep 14, 2005)

What about something to fit a 98 escort 14" to 48141


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New2theGame_@Jun 24 2006, 06:53 AM~5660928
> *What about something to fit a 98 escort 14" to 48141
> *


i have a set on 14 fwd ill do for 380 shippped


----------



## 86elky (Feb 10, 2006)

i need some 14/7 reversed, diamond cut knock-offs, 5x4.75 adapters, w/tires (175-70-14), all chrome shipped to 62269, thanks..


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

What about a set of 14" chrome 72 spoke crossed laced w/3 bar spinner shipped to 47143


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

WHERE EXACTLY ARE YOU LOCATED.. DO YOU DO PICK UPS..?
NEED A SET OF 14'S W/TIRES ALL CHROME FOR A 66 IMPALA.. HOW MUCH..?


----------



## emeraldcaddy (Jun 27, 2006)

How much for a set of 14x7 with green spokes and everything else chrome? These are for a '95 Deville. How much would shipping be to 89117? Where you located? Thx.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emeraldcaddy_@Jun 26 2006, 08:58 PM~5673781
> *How much for a set of 14x7 with green spokes and everything else chrome? These are for a '95 Deville.  How much would shipping be to 89117?  Where you located?  Thx.
> *


480 shippped im in cali


----------



## emeraldcaddy (Jun 27, 2006)

How long does it usually take to get these?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emeraldcaddy_@Jun 27 2006, 10:42 AM~5676468
> *How long does it usually take to get these?
> *


2 WEEKS I HAVE CANDY GREEN DISH IN STOCK NOW 480 SHIPPPED


----------



## emeraldcaddy (Jun 27, 2006)

Since it takes 2 weeks, and I'll probably only be in 89117 about another week or so, how much to 60060? Also, do you have all chrome with just green nips and hub?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emeraldcaddy_@Jun 27 2006, 11:08 AM~5676679
> *Since it takes 2 weeks, and I'll probably only be in 89117 about another week or so, how much to 60060?  Also, do you have all chrome with just green nips and hub?
> *


i can run green nipps and hubs 500 shippped


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

What about a set of 14" chrome 72 spoke crossed laced w/3 bar spinner shipped to 47143 .........zeniths?


----------



## baller91 (Jun 1, 2006)

do they come wit tires?? if soo how much for 14/7 100 spoke wit a diamond spinner shipped to 33470


----------



## New2theGame (Sep 14, 2005)

98 Escort 15" and what size tire would look good on there 48141


----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey homeboyz, how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome wire rims with either 2 bar or diamond center cap, with whitewall tires on them, shipped to Vancouver BC, Canada..thanks alot.


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

hey whats up homeboy,i looking for sone wire wheels for my 1994 fleetwood brougam,i bought some gold ones and didn't fit, i live in califas, zip code 90278. give me a quote and chrome one and gold one, i need them standard,thanks


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

by the way im looking for some 15*7, well u are the expert,u tell me whats looks better,also if anyone has pis of daytons with those cadillac tires called vogue (i think) , i like to see how they look ? thanks pepes


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Jul 2 2006, 09:42 AM~5702842
> *by the way im looking for some 15*7, well u are the expert,u tell me whats looks better,also if anyone has pis of daytons with those cadillac tires called vogue (i think)  , i like to see how they look ? thanks  pepes
> *


i have some dayton 72 spoke real cheap....750 shipped to cali


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

STILL LOOKIN FOR A PRICE ON 100 SPOKE 14'S REV W/TIRES.. ALL CHROME.. TO 92683..

HOMIE WANTS TO SELL ME HIS BUT I WANT TO CHECK YOUR PRICE BEFORE I DECIDE..


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Jul 3 2006, 10:53 AM~5708618
> *STILL LOOKIN FOR A PRICE ON 100 SPOKE 14'S REV W/TIRES.. ALL CHROME.. TO 92683..
> 
> HOMIE WANTS TO SELL ME HIS BUT I WANT TO CHECK YOUR PRICE BEFORE I DECIDE..
> *


430 MOUNDED/....909 6099813


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

how much for gold center w/ gold 2 prong k off 14x7 to 49010? and how do i get the ball rolling on an order? how long does it usally take? can i pay extra for faster shipping? also how much for just chrome to 49010? thanks for your time


----------



## imapitbull78 (Mar 19, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR SOME 14X7 1OOSPOKE SHIPPED TO 65653, OH AND I WANT THEM BABY BLUE AND CHROME........


----------



## imapitbull78 (Mar 19, 2006)

LIKE THESE BUT IN STEAD OF RED BABY BLUE


----------



## imapitbull78 (Mar 19, 2006)

exactly like these


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a set of wires for an 89 Crown Victoria. Either 13x7 or 14x7. All chrome 100 spokes with adaptors and diamond K/O's. I would need the K/O tool as well. I am in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada S7H 5J7.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Jul 9 2006, 10:26 PM~5744485
> *I'm looking for a set of wires for an 89 Crown Victoria. Either 13x7 or 14x7.  All chrome 100 spokes with adaptors and diamond K/O's. I would need the K/O tool as well. I am in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada S7H 5J7.
> *


390 shippped thats us dollors


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 10 2006, 08:17 AM~5745804
> *390 shippped  thats  us  dollors
> *


Thanks for the reply. I am very interested. How much more would it be to have gold hex centers with ford emblems?


----------



## richmondryder (Jul 12, 2006)

homeboyz, how much for a set of 14x7 reverse chrome k/o with a black dish and tires sent to richmond b.c. canada v7a4z4?


----------



## richmondryder (Jul 12, 2006)

exactly like the all black ones you have on "color wheel fest post" post #16 i dont know how to put a picture up


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by richmondryder_@Jul 13 2006, 02:32 AM~5765103
> *homeboyz, how much for a set of 14x7 reverse chrome k/o with a black dish and tires sent to richmond b.c. canada v7a4z4?
> *


JUST THE RIMMMS 590 SHIPPPED


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

How much for a set of all center gold 13/7 rev spokes shipped to 88005


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 :0 Mierda........i need some 13"x7" reverse like that but all the blue areas(lip,nips,hub) want them in either cream beige or dark brown,to Atlanta,Ga,30331...............


> _Originally posted by imapitbull78_@Jul 9 2006, 09:24 PM~5744178
> *exactly like these
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

Keith pm sent


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

NEED 14X7 WITH WHITE SPOKES I'LL PICK THEM UP.....

THANKS,


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

what up homeboyz how muchcan i get some crome 13x7 with all yellow spokes
shipped to 98032 can i get a price with and w/out tires


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SevennineMC_@Jul 22 2006, 01:08 PM~5822503
> *what up homeboyz how muchcan i get some crome 13x7 with all yellow spokes
> shipped to 98032 can i get a price with and w/out tires
> *


pm send


----------



## SpiderB (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello, Keith.
I've been looking at great colored spoke wheels and decided to ask you for the quote.

The wheels I want is 14X7 blue spoke with chrome rims, nipples, and knockoffs (double wings) reverse. I saw one on your posting which is quite close to what I want but had green and blue spokes. 

My cadi fleetwood brougham '83 isn't modified at all now. I'm planning to fit 14X7 with 175/70/14 possibly coopers. I don't have experience in changing wheels and I don't know if I need adapters or spacers. 

I'm not sure if you do this with tires but I'd like a quote for balanced 5 wheels with tires shipped to 96822. 

Thanks.


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

13' with adaptor, adaptor tool. bullet center pieces, all chrome 100 spoke and if u can they are goin on a 86 fleetwood and i know i need something else to space the back. being sent to amarillo tx. 79108. SAME POST IS BEING PMED TO U AS WELL...GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

I bought set of 13 x 7 all chrome with 2 bar ko's, requested them with no writing onthe bars, adapters, lead hammer, and an extra bullet key

Paid on FRIDAY, DHL delivered on MONDAY- Keith had them out the door the same day! 

HOMEBOYZ IS NO JOKE!!!

Can't say enough bout the service and the rims are exactly as ordered!


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

pm me a price for 13x7 rev all chrome with acc. shipped to omer mi 48749

THANKS
Joe


----------



## Yogez (Aug 11, 2004)

Could you give me a quote and some options for a '65 impala Stock Susp?
i'm in the 90745 could pick up, looking for 14" spokes, let me know.....


----------



## troubled1 (Jul 26, 2006)

how much for 14/7 chrome shipped to 95621 and 13/7 gold centers


----------



## SpiderB (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SpiderB_@Jul 22 2006, 04:07 PM~5823058
> *Hello, Keith.
> I've been looking at great colored spoke wheels and decided to ask you for the quote.
> 
> ...


No quote for me yet??


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

all chrome 13x7 shipped to 81052


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Need a set of 13"x7" rev.,root beer brown dish & hub......also a set of 17"x8" rev.,with lite brown spokes....shipped to 30294


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Aug 2 2006, 07:47 PM~5892235
> *:biggrin: Need a set of 13"x7" rev.,root beer brown dish & hub......also a set of 17"x8" rev.,with lite brown spokes....shipped to 30294
> *


pm on its way


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Aug 2 2006, 01:01 PM~5889752
> *all chrome 13x7 shipped to 81052
> *


310


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by troubled1_@Aug 1 2006, 06:03 PM~5884288
> *how much for 14/7 chrome shipped to 95621 and 13/7 gold centers
> *


did you get a pm......310 on the chrome 465 on the gold centers


----------



## Lo-LoHydro73 (Jul 10, 2005)

wut do yall have dat will fit a 97 cadillac deville. 15"spokes. let me know, my car is gray wit a black ragtop. shit is pretty ass hell, neways jus wonderig wut yall have dat will fit dat. and da price.


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

i need a set of 20 chrome or gold shipped to 33309!
how much ?
Ty keith.


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

all chrome 14x7 to 60543


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

price for a set of 3 bar knock offs to 85323


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 13 2006, 09:11 PM~5961758
> *price for a set of 3 bar knock offs to 85323
> *


60 shippped


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Aug 13 2006, 05:07 PM~5960136
> *all chrome 14x7 to 60543
> *


310.00


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

two sets of all chrome 13 x 7. shipped to 67030


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Aug 14 2006, 12:49 PM~5965668
> *two sets of all chrome 13 x 7. shipped to 67030
> *


590 shippped


----------



## magicman (Jun 12, 2006)

Lookin for 13'' Daytons with black and white spokes chrome everything else for a 64 impala. Can you still get the Dayton spinner with the flag? Quote me shipped to Canada thanx.


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

you dont happen to have any lincoln knockoffs do you?


----------



## 87aerocoupe (Aug 14, 2006)

hey keith 14/6 shipped to 48101


----------



## 87aerocoupe (Aug 14, 2006)

hey keith 14/6 shipped to 48101


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

If this is still valid

13x7 to 50314


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

how much for a set of 14x7 reverse shipped to 93309 how much more for powder blue spokes


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

How much for 13x7 rev. all chrome 2 bar knock off to 86426?
And how do I pay?


----------



## Rrab_Mac (Aug 4, 2004)

hey homeboyz, just curious on a price for a set of gold diamond k/o (just the knockoff) with tools shipped to kelowna, bc, canada, v1v 2g6


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

My bad I forgot, how about those diamond spokes, got any?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rrab_Mac_@Aug 15 2006, 11:31 PM~5977560
> *hey homeboyz, just curious on a price for a set of gold diamond k/o (just the knockoff) with tools shipped to kelowna, bc, canada, v1v 2g6
> *


150 SHIPPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Aug 15 2006, 11:33 PM~5977573
> *My bad I forgot, how about those diamond spokes, got any?
> *


YA WE DO....


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool, so how much on 13" all chrome with diamond spoke reverse to 86426?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 15 2006, 11:57 PM~5977388
> *If this is still valid
> 
> 13x7 to 50314
> *


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 17 2006, 03:47 AM~5985070
> *
> *


300.00 I THOUGHT YOU WORKED WITH ALBERT


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

14X7 ALL CHROME WITH A 2 BAR K/O TO 55106


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Aug 17 2006, 12:21 PM~5987377
> *14X7 ALL CHROME WITH A 2 BAR K/O TO 55106
> *


310-WITH A DVD


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 17 2006, 12:25 PM~5987403
> *310-WITH A DVD
> *


THATS SHIPPED TO MY DOOR?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Aug 17 2006, 12:27 PM~5987411
> *THATS SHIPPED TO MY DOOR?
> *


yes sir


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 17 2006, 11:06 AM~5986488
> *300.00  I THOUGHT  YOU  WORKED  WITH  ALBERT
> *


Nope .. Business never worked out .. I started out at the wrong place with too many already well known folks

Just getting price quotes for my project this winter


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 18 2006, 01:17 AM~5992318
> *Nope .. Business never worked out .. I started out at the wrong place with too many already well known folks
> 
> Just getting price quotes for my project this winter
> *


----------



## NY G-LACCIN (Oct 18, 2005)

Will 14 x 6's fit on my 75 deville with the shirts?


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

what will fit with out rubin for my coupe 14x7 or 14x6 i want them now bro where do i send the money..............with tires to 10453 nyc


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

13" standards/14621.........all chrome


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i need a pair of solid crome 13x5.5 standards


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 21 2006, 01:56 PM~6011399
> *i need a pair of solid crome 13x5.5 standards
> *


340 SHIPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 21 2006, 06:51 AM~6009307
> *13" standards/14621.........all chrome
> *


300 SHIPPPED THATS OK KEITH


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

17 standards shipped to 21201 all chrome


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 27 2006, 01:31 PM~5326694
> *
> *


how much shipped to phoenix 85388


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

aye how bout some gold dish 13x7's shipped to 99216...hit me back on p.m.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 26 2006, 10:13 PM~6050892
> *how much shipped to phoenix 85388
> *


ADD 65 FOR SHIPPEN


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 27 2006, 11:22 AM~6052837
> *ADD  65 FOR  SHIPPEN
> *


how much for the rims??? knockoffs and adapters 14x7's


----------



## 96fleetwoodon14's (Jul 30, 2004)

i need 2 14/7 and 2 14/6 all chorme with 2 bar k/o and tires shipped to H9R1V9 Montreal Qc Canada


----------



## ElChileDuro (Apr 14, 2006)

Whats up with 1 set of 4 13/6s chrome with adaptors and knock offs. And 1 set of 4 13/7s all chrome with adators and knockoffs. all knock offs 2 ear k/o. I will be able to pickup. I'm located in Carson. Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChileDuro_@Aug 30 2006, 01:17 PM~6073842
> *Whats up with 1 set of 4  13/6s chrome with adaptors and knock offs. And 1 set of 4 13/7s all chrome with adators and knockoffs. all knock offs 2 ear k/o. I will be able to pickup. I'm located in Carson. Thanks
> *


call me


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

how much for 5 sets all chrome 13/7 shipped to 79763


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

do you carry reverse SUPREMES 14's ???


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

chrome 14x7 rev. shipped to 98374


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

All chrome 14x7 rev. shipped to 32082?


----------



## 1lowTC (Oct 15, 2005)

How much for a set of 4-- 14/7s all chrome with 2 ear prong and adapters to 40906 Kentucky


----------



## 1lowTC (Oct 15, 2005)

for a 90 lincoln Town car, reversed


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowTC_@Sep 6 2006, 10:35 PM~6120871
> *How much for a set of 4-- 14/7s all chrome with 2 ear prong and adapters to 40906 Kentucky
> *


310 SHIPPIED


----------



## ucechevy1965 (Oct 30, 2005)

Aloha!!!! How much for a set of 14's......white spokes.....dark blue nipples and hubs with adaptors and hex style knock off's with dark blue knock off chips to 96744....Hawaii? Thanks!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Sep 7 2006, 12:58 PM~6124384
> *Aloha!!!! How much for a set of 14's......white spokes.....dark blue nipples and hubs with adaptors and hex style knock off's with dark blue knock off chips to 96744....Hawaii? Thanks!!!!
> *


795-855 UCE, BUT I DONT HAVE THE CHIPS


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Sep 1 2006, 10:42 PM~6090181
> *do you carry reverse SUPREMES 14's ???
> *


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Kieth, can I get a price on 13's rev. with white nipples and hub to 86426 AZ........Lookin to order this week.


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Sep 2 2006, 04:41 PM~6093329
> *chrome 14x7 rev. shipped to 98374
> *


what about me?  
want 2 bar knock off with only the 2 rear adapters but with all four rims


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

i need a price on some all chrome 14s i need 14x7 for the front and 14x6 for the rear shipped to 79761


----------



## bazzgeeze (Jan 17, 2003)

I also need a price for only one 14x6 
2 bar swept 

you can pm me 

thx


----------



## bazzgeeze (Jan 17, 2003)

shipped to Quebec
G2B4A3


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bazzgeeze_@Sep 9 2006, 05:37 PM~6138910
> *shipped to Quebec
> G2B4A3
> *


ADD 35 ON THE SHIPPPIN TO THE PM


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Sep 8 2006, 12:12 PM~6131485
> *i need a price on some all chrome 14s i need 14x7 for the front and 14x6 for the rear shipped to 79761
> *


340


----------



## tid9 (Jul 28, 2004)

My buddy want to know how much for a set of 13's shipped to Canada. The postal code is: t5z 3e5


Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tid9_@Sep 11 2006, 02:39 PM~6150346
> *My buddy want to know how much for a set of 13's shipped to Canada. The postal code is: t5z 3e5
> Thanks
> *


where is that at???


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 21 2006, 01:15 AM~5284118
> *IVE  GOT  CLOSE TO 30K IN  WHEELS NOW...AND  WHERE  GIVEN THEM  AWAY..........SHIPPIN DEPENDS  ON  WHERE YOUR  AT...HOMEBOYZ  SINCE  2002  ON LAYITLOW  GIVEN  YOU 100%............................
> *


HOW much for 13x7 an 14x7 no tire and a set of adapter an knockoff for a set of zeniths if you have some the knockoff need to be 2way for the knockoff on all three :biggrin:


----------



## tid9 (Jul 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 11 2006, 04:07 PM~6150580
> *where  is  that  at???
> *



He is in Edmonton, Alberta Canada. He wanted to get a price on all chrome 13's shipped to him. Let me know.


Thanks


----------



## Rrab_Mac (Aug 4, 2004)

hey thanks for the koffs man. will def do business again. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Homiez I need a price on set of all chrome 14x7 W/adapters, 2bar kos, or smooth hex, and TIRES. what sizes u got?. And the same in All Gold 14x7. shipped to 97116 FG Oregon.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> Homiez I need a price on set of all chrome 14x7 W/adapters, 2bar kos, or smooth hex, and TIRES. what sizes u got?. And the same in All Gold 14x7. shipped to 97116 FG Oregon.
> [/quote320 ON THE CHROMES 850 ON THE ALL GOLDS SHIPPPED...I DONT LIKE SELLIN TIRES


----------



## Auto Enhancements (Sep 18, 2006)

how much for just a set of 13 x 7 all chromes shipped 87114


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Auto Enhancements_@Sep 19 2006, 05:30 PM~6205903
> *how much for just a set of 13 x 7 all chromes shipped 87114
> *


350


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

How much for reverse 13x7 chrome shipped to 32303


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

how much for a set of 14x7 and 14x6? shipped to 98444? below is how i want them:

chrome lip
painted dish
gold nipples
painted spokes
gold spinner
gold hub


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 21 2006, 04:04 PM~6219435
> *How much for reverse 13x7 chrome shipped to 32303
> *


350 SHIPPPED


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

any rims left for 265? how much for some 13x7 rev with lug adp.

and will 13's be ok on a 98 dodge dakota? will 13x7 boleg it or anything???

how much shipped to 47424?


----------



## insatiable48 (May 30, 2006)

i need a set of 100 spoke 15 inc fwd all chrome. with 4 lug adapters and knock offs. how much shipped to 91754? and do you sell tires?


----------



## bazzgeeze (Jan 17, 2003)

how much for one 14x6 ; 2 lug for a continental kit 

shipped to quebec g2b4a3 

I would like to have a price on 5 rims black spokes 2 lug 

pm for price 

thx


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bazzgeeze_@Sep 26 2006, 08:59 AM~6246790
> *how much for one 14x6 ; 2 lug  for a continental kit
> 
> shipped to quebec g2b4a3
> ...


PM SEND


----------



## lil caprice (Apr 23, 2006)

yo i need a set of 14x7s wit tires and two wing knock off shipped to PA price please


----------



## meljones521 (Sep 29, 2006)

How much for these in 14 x 7 with 3 wing chrome knock offs for a 69 Riviera sent to Virginia


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

say homeboyz what u got on those 13/7 standards


----------



## MLESPADA (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey HOMEBOYZ, I have a question; I'm currently rolling on D's, but I need a rim for a spare; would one of your rims </span> fit on the adapter from a Dayton???? If so, I need a price for <span style=\'color:red\'>1 wheel 100 spokes 14x6 rev 2 prong all chrome NO EMBLEM ON KNOCK OFF delivered to Miami 33126. 

Thanxs in advance for your help.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MLESPADA_@Oct 2 2006, 03:24 PM~6290331
> *Hey HOMEBOYZ, I have a question; I'm currently rolling on D's, but I need a rim for a spare; would one of your rims </span> fit  on the adapter from a Dayton???? If so, I need  a price for <span style=\'color:red\'>1 wheel 100 spokes 14x6 rev 2 prong all chrome NO EMBLEM ON KNOCK OFF delivered to Miami 33126.
> 
> Thanxs in advance for your help.
> *


90 shippped


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

how much for 13x7 rev with tires shipped to 79015


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

how much for 13x7 rev with tires shipped to 79015 with chrome 2 bar no emblem


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Oct 3 2006, 10:11 AM~6295939
> *how much for 13x7 rev with tires shipped to 79015 with chrome 2 bar no emblem
> *


520 shippped


----------



## Da SiX (Mar 21, 2006)

how much for 13x7 reverse with tires shipped to FRANCE


----------



## Salvarican (Aug 22, 2006)

How much for local pick up? 14 inch chrome rims for a 64 impala?
Can someone send me a pic to my email? Im havin a hard time seeing them on this website. [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## MLESPADA (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 3 2006, 12:05 PM~6295905
> *90  shippped
> *


Ok, I'm ready to do business..... How do we do this????


----------



## KandyKamaro (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey do you carry Dayton spinners? I wanted to know if Dayton makes a 2 prong spinner with the Dayton embedded logo? If yes whats the price for 4 of those in gold? Shipped to 88007 NM


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKamaro_@Oct 4 2006, 07:01 PM~6307831
> *Hey do you carry Dayton spinners? I wanted to know if Dayton makes a 2 prong spinner with the Dayton embedded logo? If yes whats the price for 4 of those in gold? Shipped to 88007 NM
> *


need to check


----------



## KandyKamaro (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks Keith!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

how much for a set of 14x7's reverse with violet kandy hubs and nipples, no knockoffs, shipped to 78214


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Keith, how much for a set of 13x7 REV chocalate dish and hubs, and gold spokes and nips, and spinner


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

page 15


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 8 2006, 11:32 AM~6328525
> *Hey Keith, how much for a set of 13x7 REV chocalate dish and hubs, and gold spokes and nips, and spinner
> *


210 a wheel


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

how much for some chrome 13x7 with 2 bar spinners to nebraska 68521 there going on a 87 regal


----------



## Samuel_J (Jun 19, 2006)

need some 14's two bar with tires fat ww for 91 Caprice shipped to 32567 FL


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Do you ship overseas?
Australia.......


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Oct 10 2006, 01:59 PM~6340945
> *how much for some chrome 13x7  with 2 bar spinners to nebraska 68521 there going on a 87 regal
> *


310 shipped


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

how much for a set 14x7 reverse with 2 bar knockoffs shipped to 98374?


----------



## Ride Till I Die (Jul 16, 2006)

I have been looking for a set of 175-70-R14 if you can get some email me at [email protected] with the price and shipping to 169 South Georgewashington Hwy. Chesapeake Va. 23323.


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

how much for a set of 13x7 rev with a smooth 2 bar with tires shipped to 79015 going on a cutlass


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowtoyZ_CarClub_@Oct 17 2006, 11:03 AM~6385979
> *how much for a set of 13x7 rev with a smooth 2 bar with tires shipped to 79015 going on a cutlass
> *


YOU GOT A PM


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

pm me a price for white dish w/ white spokes and hub.... chrome nipples and 2 bar spinner....14x6 for a fleetwood...

thank you
michael


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 17 2006, 02:56 PM~6387484
> *pm me a price for white dish w/ white spokes and hub.... chrome nipples and 2 bar spinner....14x6 for a fleetwood...
> 
> thank you
> ...


----------



## Samuel_J (Jun 19, 2006)

?? 14s with two bar and fat ww tires shipped to 32567 FL


----------



## impalachris (Aug 8, 2003)

hay whats up what will it cost for 14/7 reverse red anodized spokes with three prong and 175 45 14 skinny white walls shipped to lacey washington.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalachris_@Oct 18 2006, 09:13 PM~6398020
> *hay whats up what will it cost for 14/7 reverse red anodized spokes with three prong and 175 45 14 skinny white walls shipped to lacey washington.
> *


JUST THE RIMS 460 SHIPPPED, THEY ARE IN STOCK


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

how much for some powder coated wheels.
13x7
spokes and a part of the lip.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Oct 18 2006, 10:47 PM~6398598
> *how much for some powder coated wheels.
> 13x7
> spokes and a part of the lip.
> *


LIKE 475


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

I need a set of 13's like these.How much shipped to 61604.Thanks homie


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowwcutt78_@Oct 22 2006, 03:55 PM~6420605
> *I need a set of 13's like these.How much shipped to 61604.Thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


 pm send


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks homie,I'll be givin you a call.


----------



## lairnik (Oct 9, 2005)

*I have a '63 Bel Air with stock drum brakes and 14 in stock wheels. Would a set of 13x7 reverse wire wheels fit with no problems?*


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

i need 2 14 x6 rims onley how much shipped to PHOENIX AZ 85388


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lairnik_@Oct 25 2006, 11:05 PM~6446400
> *I have a '63 Bel Air with stock drum brakes and 14 in stock wheels. Would a set of 13x7 reverse wire wheels fit with no problems?
> *


yes they will


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowwcutt78_@Oct 22 2006, 03:55 PM~6420605
> *I need a set of 13's like these.How much shipped to 61604.Thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


how much to 21005 I keep changing my mind on car colors hopefully one will stick


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 30 2006, 01:52 PM~6473667
> *how much to 21005 I keep changing my mind on car colors hopefully one will stick
> *


pm send


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

Do u have a set of 14x6 and if so how much would it be shipped to 98513?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Nov 2 2006, 06:07 AM~6489894
> *Do u have a set of 14x6 and if so how much would it be shipped to 98513?
> *


350.00


----------



## jellyb (Nov 6, 2006)

How much for a set 4 14 x 6 reversed chromed with gold nipples and gold 3 prong knock off to 94538?

Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jellyb_@Nov 5 2006, 08:37 PM~6510823
> *How much for a set 4 14 x 6 reversed chromed with gold nipples and gold 3 prong knock off to 94538?
> 
> Thanks
> *


wheres 94538 at??


----------



## jellyb (Nov 6, 2006)

wheres 94538 at??

Fremont, CA near San Jose


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jellyb_@Nov 5 2006, 09:09 PM~6511017
> *wheres 94538 at??
> 
> Fremont, CA near San Jose
> *


460


----------



## demonic (Aug 13, 2006)

13/7 reverse...... black dish, black hub, chrome everything else to 74037


----------



## no1uno (Nov 12, 2006)

full set of 14x7's to fit a 91 ford ranger shipped to 14103 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## no1uno (Nov 12, 2006)

14103 is new york :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

how much for gold center 13x7s for g body


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

I need prices for wheels 6 13x7 or 13x6 standards and 2 13x7 deep dish to 98513.
Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Nov 25 2006, 10:02 PM~6636616
> *I need prices for wheels 6 13x7 or 13x6 standards  and 2 13x7 deep dish to 98513.
> Thanks
> *


standers???


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 26 2006, 12:11 PM~6638610
> *standers???
> *


Yes 6 standards 13x7 or 13x6 if those are available, then also 2 13x7 reversed.


----------



## IMPN8EZ (Nov 18, 2006)

Set of 14x7 rev all chrome 100 spokes without tires.

Shipped to Copenhagen/Denmark/Europe

Best regards MEBO


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

how much for 13x7 chrome with orange spokes shipped to l3b 5n4 ontario canada


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Hey keith got a ? will 14x7 fit 75 buick electra it has skirts in the back if so how much for white spokes everything else chrome shipped to 85365 or i could meet you in ontario again. in and out


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

14/6 IN THE REAR????? LIKW 430 PICKED UP


----------



## Adinfinitum (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Homeboyz!!! 
I'm lookin for a set of 13's with Positive Offset....Can you help me out?
How much shipped it to Reno?
I've looked everywhere!!!!
Your quite possibly my only hope!!!!


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

i need a shipping quote to Victoria BC canada for 14/7 chrome
postal code v8v 4a7 anything but ups


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Adinfinitum_@Dec 4 2006, 05:00 PM~6693429
> *Hey Homeboyz!!!
> I'm lookin for a set of 13's with Positive Offset....Can you help me out?
> How much shipped it to Reno?
> ...


14/7 ONLY ...390 SHIPPPED


----------



## Adinfinitum (Sep 3, 2006)

That's including tires?
:machinegun:


----------



## juiced93 (Dec 29, 2004)

5 14x7 rev gold nips spokes and hub with a 2 bar shipped to 58701...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

PM me on 4-14x7 100 spoke knockoff wheels (just the actual rims)


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Adinfinitum_@Dec 5 2006, 05:29 PM~6701266
> *That's including tires?
> :machinegun:
> *


NO IT DOESNT


----------



## Adinfinitum (Sep 3, 2006)

I would like to go through you to get tires as well. Word is you got good prices on great tires too. Hook it up!!! How much?


----------



## Adinfinitum (Sep 3, 2006)

I would like to go through you to get tires as well. Word is you got good prices on great tires too. Hook it up!!! How much?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

at this time i dont have anytires


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

keith.i need some tires. :biggrin:


----------



## owen (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 21 2006, 05:15 AM~5284118
> *IVE  GOT  CLOSE TO 30K IN  WHEELS NOW...AND  WHERE  GIVEN THEM  AWAY..........SHIPPIN DEPENDS  ON  WHERE YOUR  AT...HOMEBOYZ  SINCE  2002  ON LAYITLOW  GIVEN  YOU 100%............................
> *


----------



## Adinfinitum (Sep 3, 2006)

Do you know when you will?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

14x7 to 60525

bowtie knockoffs?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 7 2006, 08:27 PM~6718381
> *14x7 to 60525
> 
> bowtie knockoffs?
> *


pm send


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

14x7 black dish or 14x7 all chrome , to fit 2000 mercury grand marquis, shipped to 33469?


----------



## loced_out_killa (Feb 21, 2005)

14x7 all chrome with bullet knockoffs shipped to 73119
and do u got 2 17x9 rims??


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey keith how much for a set 14"x7 daytons with chrome dish, candy orientalblue nibbles :biggrin: white powdercoated spokes with two prong straid kow`s with hole for a chip!!

14"x7 daytons will fit on my caddy all arround without rubbing right??


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

AHH + one china rim in 14"x6 for my contikit in same color


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

how much for 13x7 red dish and the rest chrome ship to 30045 ATL


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Dec 11 2006, 12:30 PM~6741537
> *how much for 13x7 red dish and the rest chrome ship to 30045 ATL
> *


CANDY RED IN STOCK 500 SHIPPPED


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 9 2006, 01:24 PM~6729997
> *hey keith how much for a set 14"x7 daytons with chrome dish, candy orientalblue nibbles :biggrin: white powdercoated spokes with two prong straid kow`s with hole for a chip!!
> 
> 14"x7 daytons will fit on my caddy all arround without rubbing right??
> *





> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 9 2006, 01:28 PM~6730014
> *AHH + one china rim in 14"x6 for my contikit in same color
> *



keith?? lmk with a price :biggrin: :uh: 

hey keith??? whats going bro??? why you dont give me a price for it or a answer on it??? :uh: :angry:  :0


----------



## trill (Apr 3, 2006)

Would 14x7s standards fit a 94 Deville? if so, how much shipped to 77489


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trill_@Dec 13 2006, 11:55 AM~6754928
> *Would 14x7s standards fit a 94 Deville? if so, how much shipped to 77489
> *


    yes they will 310


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Keith I need a price on triple gold 13x7's shipped to 21005


----------



## FtwKandyMan (Sep 23, 2004)

Need a price on chrome 100 spoke 14x7 to 76134


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FtwKandyMan_@Dec 22 2006, 07:49 AM~6803041
> *Need a price on chrome 100 spoke 14x7 to 76134
> *


pm send


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

How much for all chrome 13x7 100 spoke shipped to 76209, Texas


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

that was then.....................this topic has to be deleted


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

HOW MUCH TO FL 34116 13X7 FOR A CADDY REVERSE ALL CHROME


----------



## SupremeCutty (Dec 16, 2006)

14/7 all chrome with everything including 2 prong K/O to Ontario Canada.


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

do you have astro supremes 14x7 and how much?


----------



## big smiley (Jan 7, 2007)

how much for http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/9905/dsc015984pk.jpg
with crome knokoffs shiped to 27703


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

still got this deal? 265 shipped what do ya get????????


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowperformance2+Jan 31 2007, 07:06 PM~7141383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 31 2007, 06:11 PM~7141444
> *
> *



:biggrin: lol i was not gonna read 18 pages of shit but thanks man.


----------

